# Is 4.92 and raising good?



## hockeyuber88 (Oct 10, 2016)

ok so started uber like 8/25/2016, I only did 22 trips that day and then I started working the weekend after like insane.
And now my rating is a 4.92 I have over 300 maybe a little bit above that trips completed. I think 238 of them are rated and 227 of them are rated 5 star s. By next week like meaning in 8-15 days I would reach 500 or more. 
Now I am wondering whatever I am doing is it good? And what happens if I reach a 4.95-4.98? Like last time I got rated under 5 stars was like 2 weeks ago or 150 trips ago. Message me and I will tell you how to get ratings good


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*Seriously... *


----------



## BubbaD2 (Dec 4, 2015)

If you drive as well as you write, well, you know...

(BTW, this post is the worst humble brag I've ever read.)


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

anything under 4.93 is unacceptable. You have a lot to learn.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

mikechch said:


> anything under 4.93 is unacceptable. You have a lot to learn.


88% acceptance rate? You must take every ping under the sun.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

I was just being stupid because this is a stupid thread. but I only work gauruntees so I usually make a lot more per hr avtually worked by accepting most trips and spending most of my hours at home.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hockeyuber88 said:


> ok so started uber like 8/25/2016, I only did 22 trips that day and then I started working the weekend after like insane.
> And now my rating is a 4.92 I have over 300 maybe a little bit above that trips completed. I think 238 of them are rated and 227 of them are rated 5 star s. By next week like meaning in 8-15 days I would reach 500 or more.
> Now I am wondering whatever I am doing is it good? And what happens if I reach a 4.95-4.98? Like last time I got rated under 5 stars was like 2 weeks ago or 150 trips ago. Message me and I will tell you how to get ratings good


Horrible !
You must try to improve at once !
Hopefully they won't suspend you !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hockeyuber88 said:


> ok so started uber like 8/25/2016, I only did 22 trips that day and then I started working the weekend after like insane.
> And now my rating is a 4.92 I have over 300 maybe a little bit above that trips completed. I think 238 of them are rated and 227 of them are rated 5 star s. By next week like meaning in 8-15 days I would reach 500 or more.
> Now I am wondering whatever I am doing is it good? And what happens if I reach a 4.95-4.98? Like last time I got rated under 5 stars was like 2 weeks ago or 150 trips ago. Message me and I will tell you how to get ratings good


If you reach 4.95-4.98 Uber will tell you that you are wonderful and continue to take 25% of your hard earned money to spend on Robots to replace e you with !
Uber on ( got you in the bag)


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

this is what gets me excited. I think this 1 trip took all of about 16 minutes from my home back home.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

It's fun being green but give it a few more months and earning 1* from time to time will give you greater satisfaction.


----------



## hockeyuber88 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahaha omg I'm laughing my ass off right now.. it's funny how most of you legit have the mind of a 2 year child i should of re read what I wrote but I was asking more like what happens if you reach a higher rate. I'm sorry your life is horrible and all you do is try to bash people online.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

look it up, been discussed before.


----------



## hockeyuber88 (Oct 10, 2016)

Horsebm said:


> *Seriously... *


I don't under stand? Like me asking what happens if I reach a higher rate is "seriously"


----------



## hockeyuber88 (Oct 10, 2016)

BubbaD2 said:


> If you drive as well as you write, well, you know...
> 
> (BTW, this post is the worst humble brag I've ever read.)


Oh really I'm sorry my writing isn't good...... omg dude are you mad or something? What a twig


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hockeyuber88 said:


> I don't under stand? Like me asking what happens if I reach a higher rate is "seriously"


What happens if I drive a Rolls Royce for Uber x ?
Will it be " luxury pukers " riding then ?


----------



## hockeyuber88 (Oct 10, 2016)

I had no idea this "uberpeople" website was all about *****ing and crying about the smallest things in the world. Your legit at least at least making 15 a hour and that's after your gas and people are still crying about that. Don't drive for uber if your gonna cry about small things


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

hockeyuber88 said:


> I was asking more like what happens if you reach a higher rate.


 If you have pool in your area; as your rates increases you will receive an equal increase in pool requests.


----------



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

hockeyuber88 said:


> I had no idea this "uberpeople" website was all about *****ing and crying about the smallest things in the world. Your legit at least at least making 15 a hour and that's after your gas and people are still crying about that. Don't drive for uber if your gonna cry about small things


Newb


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

hockeyuber88 said:


> I had no idea this "uberpeople" website was all about *****ing and crying about the smallest things in the world. Your legit at least at least making 15 a hour and that's after your gas and people are still crying about that. Don't drive for uber if your gonna cry about small things


Its not about bragging about your ratings either. The fact you come here for validation is simply pathetic.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

hockeyuber88 said:


> I don't under stand? Like me asking what happens if I reach a higher rate is "seriously"


*
Yes, seriously !

I believe your original post may have been, lost in translation. My best advise to you would be to ignore your, Driver Ratings all together and focus on your driving and your ratings will follow. In addition I suggest you spend some of your time reviewing this forum and expand your knowledge with respect to ratings. Best of luck to you.*


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

hockeyuber88 said:


> ok so started uber like 8/25/2016, I only did 22 trips that day and then I started working the weekend after like insane.
> And now my rating is a 4.92 I have over 300 maybe a little bit above that trips completed. I think 238 of them are rated and 227 of them are rated 5 star s. By next week like meaning in 8-15 days I would reach 500 or more.
> Now I am wondering whatever I am doing is it good? And what happens if I reach a 4.95-4.98? Like last time I got rated under 5 stars was like 2 weeks ago or 150 trips ago. Message me and I will tell you how to get ratings good


smdh You must be shrooming...


----------



## Flex (Jun 3, 2016)

I thought we were suppose to be shooting for the #1 Star. wtf


----------



## tas002 (Oct 6, 2016)

Not rising doing best ever I can rating drop down from 4.84 to .4.83 very disappointing specially when u waiting to join exec to have 4.85 rating


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Is this some 5 year old kid trolling?


----------

